# 600 mile ev battery might be coming



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/04/ev-battery-600-mile-range/?yptr=yahoo


Pretty cool if it happens!


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 5, 2019)

That would meet my current requirements although I expect recharging it would require a couple of days. Not so good for cross country trip. Given all the breaking technology that is 3 to 5 years out I always wonder what "black swan" technology will pop up.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2019)

I fully expect battery technology to evolve. New battery tech rapidly depreciates the current 'state of the art' vehicles. It makes it hard to be an early adopter unless leasing or the manufacturer has an upgrade path for existing battery packs.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 5, 2019)

I dont see this (or any new tech)coming to market as a 600 mile battery. More likely as a smaller, lighter, less expensive 200 to 300 mile battery that will satisfy the needs of the great majority on drivers. Anything over than is just dragging around extra weight and expense storing excess energy thats rarely needed.  Of course that same 600 mile battery may be 2 to 300 in a much heavier vehicle.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 5, 2019)

I"m with Randy but might be useful for heavy transport like EV Semis or replacing diesel locos.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2019)

I like the idea for trucks and vans, but also for home storage. There's still a lot to test and learn. How quickly does it take on a charge,.How many charges is it good for? Can it be improved with a wedding of other battery tech that is developing.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 5, 2019)

woodgeek said:


> I"m with Randy but might be useful for heavy transport like EV Semis or replacing diesel locos.


I was thinking pickup trucks. Not very aerodynamic and fairly heavy. Iv often wondered how many e-miles miles an F150 would get with a bolt battery in it. Could probably come up with a close estimate if you know the drag and weight of each vehicle. Should crack 100 i would think.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 5, 2019)

You could fit an awful lot of batteries within the frame and under the bed of a pickup.  

The torque of an electric motor is there.  I often tow a 16ft enclosed trailer 200mi a day.  Sometimes up and down mountains.   It's going to be a while before battery tech catches up with my needs.

Someday it'll be there.  Then I'll have a choice to make.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 5, 2019)

I look toward to electric tractors and other heavy equipment.


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> You could fit an awful lot of batteries within the frame and under the bed of a pickup.
> 
> The torque of an electric motor is there.  I often tow a 16ft enclosed trailer 200mi a day.  Sometimes up and down mountains.   It's going to be a while before battery tech catches up with my needs.
> 
> Someday it'll be there.  Then I'll have a choice to make.


This truck will do that and more.
https://products.rivian.com/


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2019)

The styling on that wouldn't appeal to anybody that actually works a truck.  I also doubt that will have a 400 mile range while towing.  It may be fun pulling up to a grocery store charging station with a trailer sticking out into the lane though.

I've often wondered why designers don't package new technology in a familiar skin.  I bet they'd be more successful in converting skeptics.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 6, 2019)

I have always like the concept of being able to swap out a standardized battery pack then waiting around at charging station. It would be a lot easier with a pick up. Just have a standard pack that fit up between the frame rails. Roll into the equivalent of a quick lube on to specialized lift, drop the depleted pack and then install a charged pack in its place and drive out. Tesla was claiming that they would have this capability at one point and even had PR event but then walked away from it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2019)

It's an interesting concept.  

It would require a lot of standardization.  I can't see it taking off if Tesla, Ford, GM, etc all have their own batteries and connectors.


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> The styling on that wouldn't appeal to anybody that actually works a truck.  I also doubt that will have a 400 mile range while towing.  It may be fun pulling up to a grocery store charging station with a trailer sticking out into the lane though.
> 
> I've often wondered why designers don't package new technology in a familiar skin.  I bet they'd be more successful in converting skeptics.


Agreed, I am not a fan of the styling, but do like the design. This truck has a lot of nice features and is a capable off-roader. Of course the degree that towing a trailer will eat up the range depends on how much you’re towing, the aerodynamics of the trailer, and what kind of terrain you’re tackling. Same for any ICE truck. You could estimate a 30% drop in fuel mileage pulling a trailer and apply that to the Rivian. Then the range would be around 285 miles. For your 70 mile trip, not an issue. However, like the Tesla, the 400mi range is only on the top end model.  If you want to go further there appears to be the option of adding a battery pack in the cargo box that automatically integrates with the main motive battery and battery cooling system as a range extender. 

FWIW, the Rivian has passed the tough SAE J2807 grade test. That means it can tow 11,000 pounds up the 11.4-mile 12-percent grade, 3000-foot climb from Laughlin, Nevada to Union Pass. The test specifies five launches from a stop, traveling sixteen feet, within five minutes, _in forward and reverse_. It also requires a 0–30 mph time of less than 12 seconds.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 7, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It's an interesting concept.
> 
> It would require a lot of standardization.  I can't see it taking off if Tesla, Ford, GM, etc all have their own batteries and connectors.



Actually only tesla has their own....the other makers are all standardized.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2019)

peakbagger said:


> I have always like the concept of being able to swap out a standardized battery pack then waiting around at charging station. It would be a lot easier with a pick up. Just have a standard pack that fit up between the frame rails. Roll into the equivalent of a quick lube on to specialized lift, drop the depleted pack and then install a charged pack in its place and drive out. Tesla was claiming that they would have this capability at one point and even had PR event but then walked away from it.


I liked that idea too. It was the Better Place plan, but it was badly managed. Sorry it didn't work out.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Better_Place_(company)


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 7, 2019)

Not the first time a good idea died due to mismanagement. It did not help that the battery tech just wasnt there.


----------



## Dabster13 (Apr 11, 2019)

peakbagger said:


> That would meet my current requirements although I expect recharging it would require a couple of days. Not so good for cross country trip. Given all the breaking technology that is 3 to 5 years out I always wonder what "black swan" technology will pop up.




Not even close. If you were road tripping and had access to a super charger, this would be topped off if under 2 hours (obviously still a long time)

If you had a tier two charger at home (240 volt) and it was empty it would take 30 hours to charge, but unless you are driving 600 miles round trip daily, that wont matter much.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2019)

Things in the truck world are getting interesting. It looks like Ford believes in Rivian to the tune of a half-billion dollar investment. They will be co-developing a truck with Rivian underpinnings and Ford design on top.

Ford said the Rivian vehicle is in addition to Ford’s plans to invest $11 billion in electric vehicles including a Mustang-inspired SUV and a zero-emissions version of the F-150 pickup.
https://www.apnews.com/a08e006a343f4a8f98af6e840888c20e


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 24, 2019)

I see Jaguar has been advertising an all electric car for a few weeks now. 
https://www.jaguarusa.com/all-models/i-pace/index.html


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2019)

By all reports the Pace is a nice vehicle in either ICE (f-Pace) or electric (i-Pace) versions. Good looking vehicle.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 28, 2019)

Saw a video on YouTube today that suggested Ford was teaming up with Rivan to drop a F150 body on their truck.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes, to the tune of $1/2 Billion. The AP news blurb is in post #19 above ^.

And $700 million by Amazon.


----------

